# uterine laceration



## trose45116 (Jul 17, 2008)

does anyone know if you would bill an unlisted code for a uterine laceration. i could not find anything in the book for this.


----------



## thythaot (Jul 18, 2008)

*Code for unlisted uterine laceration*

I think this code will be help.
Check on page 49 of CPT 2007:
58999  Unlisted procedure, female genital system.
Also, if it is a diagnosis, we better use ICD-9 to describe for this. The question is not clear enough to get code for this. 639.2 in ICD-9, but with what condition?. I hope it will help.


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Jul 18, 2008)

trose45116 said:


> does anyone know if you would bill an unlisted code for a uterine laceration. i could not find anything in the book for this.


 
Go for 57720--Trachelorrhaphy, plastic repair of uterine cervix, vaginal approach

As per CDR "The physician inserts a speculum into the vagina to view the cervix. The physician performs *a plastic suture repair of a laceration or wound on the cervix*. A plastic repair also can encompass excising scar tissue or tightening an incompetent cervix."

Thank You


----------

